# Target Archery Coach in SoCal



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

hunteralignment said:


> Looking for legit coach for a 16 year old target archer. Does not have to be in Cali. Willing to travel for the right committed coach.


Recurve or compound?


----------



## hunteralignment (Oct 8, 2020)

Compound and release. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

You might talk with Alex Kirillov at Pse in Phoenix. He’s a world class Olympic archery coach, but also knows compound inside out. If he isn’t able to help he might recommend someone closer. He’s been doing this for a long time and Pse is ramping up their young archer program. John Dudley is there too.


----------



## hunteralignment (Oct 8, 2020)

Talks cheap said:


> You might talk with Alex Kirillov at Pse in Phoenix. He’s a world class Olympic archery coach, but also knows compound inside out. If he isn’t able to help he might recommend someone closer. He’s been doing this for a long time and Pse is ramping up their young archer program. John Dudley is there too.


Thank you. I reached out to Alex originally, but never heard back from him. John Dudley is up to his ears busy and Nuts and Bolts is not in a position to coach in person, which I can only respect. Same with George at the Archery Learning Center...no reply😕
I’ll keep looking, Thanks again all !


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

H-m-m-m. I went through the same thing a couple of years ago. You could sign up for one of Alex’s courses. I tried several of his things but ended up only keeping one long term, but it was worth it. PSE does have a youth program, but you would have to call their new range to ask about it. I know that Pete is serious about developing this program. I would try Alex again. He has been very good about returning my email in the past.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Eric Tollefson at Archery LA is a gifted coach!


----------



## hunteralignment (Oct 8, 2020)

Flyinhawaiian said:


> Eric Tollefson at Archery LA is a gifted coach!


Thanks!!


----------



## hunteralignment (Oct 8, 2020)

Eric Tollefson, no reply. We just returned from Tucson, spent a few days with Alex @ PSE. Well worth the trip for sure!!! I would recommend their school or Private coaching with Alexander to anyone, bow hunter or target archer. By Friday night my daughter slept the whole 7 hour trip home to So-Cal. Mission accomplished, Thank you all for your recommendations!


----------

